# Antique-Locks The Forum > Safes, Strongrooms & Vaults. >  Chubb Strong Room Door c/w locks
I have recently taken over a property that was formally a bank.  In this building is a Chubb manufactured strong room door.  

Can anyone give me any assistance on how to trace the history of the door etc.  I believe that there are serial numbers on the bolts that close the door.  I will try and get some pictures posted later today.

Thanks
Kris

----------


## NKT

Well, the locks are certainly worth a few pounds, and the door would be worth money to someone interested in getting it. However, you are right in saying that the costs of removal are likely to be about the same as the cost of the door.

I got a safe like that last year, I was the only person prepared and able to collect it.

If the OP was to scrap it, I'd be interested if it was anywhere nearby. Hint, hint.

----------

NKT

The options that I have are either to scrap the door or leave it in place.  If you are interested in it, then I am sure that we could come to an arrangement regarding removal etc.

I am located in North East Scotland, so that may limit your interest.

----------


## NKT

I've dropped you a PM.

----------

NKT
I didn't receive your PM, so I tried to send one to you.  It appears that the PMs are sticking in the outbox.  I will enter my e-mail address on my profile for the next hour or so and you can contact me direct.

Regards
Kris

----------

